# Blank to build a bottom fishing rod



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking to either build a bottom fishing rod (maybe some trolling) to go with a Shimano Speedmaster 16 with 80lb braid with anywhere from 40-60lb top shot. Have tried to research these blanks and have come across several but am unsure where to even go direction wise. I like building rods, just haven’t done it in a while and like the challenge. Anyone help me select a blank? Would like a 6,6” to 7’ to fish 40-80ish. Would like to keep it light and slim blank if possible. Thanks!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Been looking at this one for a heavy bottom rod









MHX 6'6" X-Heavy Saltwater Rod Blank - SW66XH-MHX


The SW66XH Saltwater Rod Blank is a Moderate-Fast action, extra-heavy power blank that has cemented MHX in the heavy saltwater and offshore fishing community. This blank is a perfect choice for an all around, tuna and billfish trolling rod which offers a number of different builds from using...




www.mudhole.com


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

DLo said:


> Been looking at this one for a heavy bottom rod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are real nice.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

That has been in my radar. Looks like they have a kit for that rod that would be sub-150$. How do these compare to some of the shimano offerings at that price level? Would love to build one with an acid wrap guide setup.


----------

